# Hi from Ontario



## candiveserv (Jul 2, 2020)

I am new to machining, recently purchased a 10 x 22 lathe.
I have a lot to learn. I like how machining teaches you patience and conceptualizing an project from start to finish to avoid mistakes... hopefully.
Cheers


----------



## francist (Jul 2, 2020)

Yeah that’s the objective alright. The flip side is that it shows us how our lack of conceptual acuity will cause mistakes from beginning to end and really try our patience!

  Just kidding! Welcome to the club.

-frank


----------



## Johnwa (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Hruul (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome!!


----------



## Janger (Jul 2, 2020)

Yup welcome. Post pictures!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jul 2, 2020)

Hy you are at the best place to learn the people here are very nice. Welcome I am from Gatineau Québec


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trlvn (Jul 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.  What part of Ontario are you in?  I'm in Oakville and there are a few of us scattered across the province.  

Craig


----------



## Brent H (Jul 3, 2020)

Welcome!  Were in the O are you?  I am just North of Barrie!


----------



## candiveserv (Jul 3, 2020)

I am in Ottawa, Still in the process of setting it up. I am starting to think I should completly disassemble and clean then reassemble but I would likely need to do some machining to make the parts fit nicely back together. Still, you get alot of tool for the price.


----------



## candiveserv (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh and thanks to all for the warm welcome!


----------



## trlvn (Jul 4, 2020)

candiveserv said:


> should completly disassemble and clean then reassemble


Looks awfully darn clean to me!

Craig


----------



## candiveserv (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey Craig 
Other than laugh, I am not certain if you are serious or sarcastic. Either way, make me laugh. I do use a cyclone hooked up to a shop vac to suck the filings out of the ways and general clean up. I am going to install a piece of aluminum 1/2" unistrut so that I can organize my AXA tool post adapters. I bought some allen drivers because they are nicer to work with than allen keys. And I am not forever looking for them.
Cheers


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 5, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

